# Son knocks down a good one



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

My father had the points and agreed to gift his tag to his grandson Peyton this year for Red Oak. Lots of hard work this summer grooming and fine tuning a young pack of hounds so we could enjoy a memorable hunt with two good hunting buddies and two old timers running baits had us in the money this morning














This morning started with searching for a tracks when the radio sounded got a good one on a bait. Headed their direction and it was quickly determined it was black face a bear we have known for 4 years. Black face has been an easily identifiable bear as some time in his youth his ears appear to have gotten frost bite and froze off. We got the dogs collared discussed a quick plan and we determined Red, Stub and Poncho would be called on this day to get this bruin running. They quickly jumped off the bait and had him climbing in less then a mile. Peyton and I were busted the brush in knee deep water to get to the tree. Peyton made a great shot and we had completed a hunt that I will cherish forever!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Bear weighed 295lbs dressed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Great looking Bear !


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations !


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Great bear!! Congrats all the way around


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats to Peyton! It was very generous of your father to transfer the tag to him, but I wouldn't expect anything else.

Congrats on a great hunt all around Kris.


----------



## Lakavea2 (Jul 7, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Very cool nice bear!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

A family with 3 generations in the woods, good hounds, a unique bear with history, and a giant to boot!

I can't think of a better hunt!

Congrats!

And how in the heck did you get that pig to climb? Figured that beast would've preferred a ground war and made the young man soil himself a little


----------



## dkamphouse (Nov 29, 2016)

Awesome job guys!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats to everyone involved.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Congrats. Nice looking bear.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Real nice bear! Congrats!!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Real nice bear is right! Really a great looking family and team. Congrats! Good memories!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Great bear. Great tale. Congrats on being able to share that with one another.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Heck of a bear. Congratulations to the whole crew.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> A family with 3 generations in the woods, good hounds, a unique bear with history, and a giant to boot!
> 
> I can't think of a better hunt!
> 
> ...


The pack made quick work of this guy. Less then a mile chase they had him climbing. It was maybe the quickest tree I've seen. We never got a cut and the three jump dogs put him up. He treed in a 4-5" cedar and was breaking limbs he wasn't going to stay up there long. He kept falling and grabbing on. The only negative to the hunt was the entire group didn't make the tree as we couldn't wait. They got to enjoy the immediate after kill shot so it was all good.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats on a mature boar. You outsmarted him. No I believe cameras can make things look bigger?


----------

